# Crazy 200sx



## PolishPLaya (Oct 16, 2003)

I think it looks pretty good except for the color, but still a little too much exterior mods for me.

CLICK HERE  

What do you guys think?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't like it one bit. Not worth $14,000 to me.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

OMG sorry but I hate the trunk and hood.REAL JDM GRAPHICS???ok


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good luck tryin to get over 9 grand for that one....even if it had a built ass motor...its not worth over 10


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....gotta have those REAL jdm stickers......erm i mean graphics........


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

no kiddin you aint jap*ANESE* without the crap er crap without jap*ANESE* er...........damn

EDIT: Removed racial slur. - Samo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haha, he lives no more than 17 miles away from me. Area code's the same.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

'skewed!


**smells like... RICE**


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

danifilth said:


> no kiddin you aint jap*ANESE* without the crap er crap without jap*ANESE* er...........damn
> 
> EDIT: Removed racial slur. - Samo


what racial slur??? another member has something about the Black Panthers and the word ni**ers in his sig but thats ok????? :wtf:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not saying it's okay that he has that word in his signature. Actually, go ahead and search through my posts. Find a thread where I said that was okay.

The racial slur was your use of the term "Jap."

Jap ('jap) _N or ADJ_: Disparaging form of Japanese.

Any further questions should be addressed to me via PM.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Nicely done Sam. :thumbup: 


PolishPLaya, I think you should buy this car and tell us all how it is.


Cause........


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

samo said:


> I'm not saying it's okay that he has that word in his signature. Actually, go ahead and search through my posts. Find a thread where I said that was okay.
> 
> The racial slur was your use of the term "Jap."
> 
> ...



My use? Nope not me......sent u a PM....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the wheels...that's about it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris - Chill.
Wufaded - sorry, read the thread too fast and got it mixed up. You have a return PM.

As for the car, side-opening trunk and hood is cool, the color's not bad, and the graphics don't look too bad either. Needs different wheels, I think, but it's not a terrible ride. Nice 2-Door Wild car right there. I do think the seller got a bit carried away with the listing though  .


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

samo said:


> Chris - Chill.




Whats this supposed to mean? I got my opinons too man.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What you posted was not an opinion. What you posted was an image that says "you got dipped in *** sauce." This, coming after I edit a post with a racial slur.


----------

